# Atlantis Prehistoric scenes(The Classic Series)



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got in my 3 of the Atlantis T-rex:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Glad you got it thank you for the order. I want nothing more than to keep the series going. It all starts with the T-Rex kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


MEGA1 said:


> Glad you got it thank you for the order. I want nothing more than to keep the series going. It all starts with the T-Rex kit.


I feel like a kid again when the Original first came and really Happy you guys reissued it:thumbsup:.Love to see the rest of them make a come back like the cave and the cavebear and specially the tarpit:thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

cant wait to see the build up on this one Dan!...


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Now I'm sick with envy! There not here yet! Nothing on Cults website yet! Sad, just sad!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats why I never pre order stuff. I just wait until its out and then buy from whoever has it first. I got my Atlantis bear and bison as soon as they were in at Mega.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Chinxy Cult will have them soon.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Good things come to those who wait Chinx! btw, you have a new neighbor! I moved to Virginy anyhow.close enough maybe we can get together, far enough that you dont have to move to get away from me! LOL I'm gonna order one myself. But I need to wait until I decide which house I'm buying. Moneys still going to be tight for a few more months. esp. if we get the 90 year old money pit....er ..uh...farmhouse weve been looking at. Its just like one big vintage kit.....thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Thats why I never pre order stuff. I just wait until its out and then buy from whoever has it first. I got my Atlantis bear and bison as soon as they were in at Mega.


I preordered mine from Mega-Atlantis soon as it was announced and no problem and have preorder from Culttvman and no problem either.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

This was originally scheduled for late spring wasn't it? So its still early. 

How many remember when they first got this kit? I am dating myself here, but I vividly remember getting the original issue on Xmas day. Rex was put together by lunch time!

Thanks Mega for re-releasing this with the glow parts and in its orange color. That's what makes this release so special.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> cant wait to see the build up on this one Dan!...


I'll be hitting this one with the airbrush soon as couple other things are cleared from the Bench:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's what came in the mail for me yesterday!











Thanks Atlantis Models and MEGA Hobby! :wave:

~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here's what came in the mail for me yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - now I'm really bummed!!!!!!!!!!!:freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's great to see the Prehistoric Scenes name back on a box and the bison and bear boxes have nice artwork.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy Smack! What a great haul you have there. The models, I mean. That should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

MEGA1 said:


> Chinxy Cult will have them soon.


Mega1: This is the message I got from Steve:

Hi Steve,
Just wanted to ask, what's going on with the T-Rex. Atlantis told me that they sent them out!
Chinxy!

Staff (Steve Iverson)
3/11/2011 9:05:48 PM I haven't heard anything Chinx. Atlantis won't sell directly to me so I have to go through a distributor. Have not heard a thing regarding the shipping of the kits.

You might tell Atlantis to sell directly to me so I can get you your kits faster.

Steve

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah, I figured that was the reason for the delay.
They have to go from Atlantis, to the distributor, to Steve.
Then he can ship them out to the rest of us.

My bench is full

So, I'm in no real hurry.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Here's what came in the mail for me yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice grab you recieved in the mail RK:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...have a couple free moments do you, Roy? :tongue:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now I'm a HAPPY CAMPER! :woohoo: Steve just sent me the pre-order to pay! YEP! And I bought 2! I'm bad!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I hear ya Chinxy.
I just paid for my 3.
On top of the 2 Monogram reissues I bought last month. 
I've been on something of a rex buying spree.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...have a couple free moments do you, Roy? :tongue:


And the pile just keeps getting bigger....

~RK~


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

TAY666 said:


> I hear ya Chinxy.
> I just paid for my 3.
> On top of the 2 Monogram reissues I bought last month.
> I've been on something of a rex buying spree.


You're gonna need a bigger bench!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No, I need a bigger closet.
Most of these are for the collection. I already have one 'in progress'.
That will be my built up.


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

MEGA1 said:


> Glad you got it thank you for the order. I want nothing more than to keep the series going. It all starts with the T-Rex kit.


Thanks for doing such a great job on the T-Rex kit - the first time it's been available in all its glory in almost 40 years. 

Obviously a lot of fans of the series would love to see additional rereleases - can you confirm which molds, etc. you have access to that are even possible to be rereleased? There's conflicting information available on whether any molds are available other than the 8 that have been rereleased by Monogram/Revell (and even those haven't all featured all the parts of the original kits).


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I'm a HAPPY CAMPER now! Just got my 2 T-Rex.:woohoo: Thank you Atlantis and Thank you Steve! Your the best!:thumbsup:
Plus I filled out the post card for new kits and mailing it in the morning! 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Just got my package. Man, I forgot how huge this kit is! I haven't seen one in person in 35 years. Its massive!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

By the way! So I opened the box and pulled out 2. So my daughter says "So why did you buy 2?" Then my wife says "Ya, being you have a built one down in you room, why?"
So I said to keep one in the box and build one. So wife says = You built one already! I then said "I'm going to build this one just like I did when I was 12. No paint. Just glow and big! 
They both now think I've lost my mind! 
Woman!!!! Go figure! Love my wife and daughter  but some times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

In the words of the philosopher Norm Peterson...
"Women...can't live with 'em...pass the beer nuts."


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> I'm going to build this one just like I did when I was 12. No paint. Just glow and big!


Ha, that was what I was going to do. Snap one together with no paint, and glue and paint a second one. 

BTW, The head will not snap together. The front most pin on the top of the head is to big for its counter part. (The part is snaps into) :freak: 

Either one has to try and file out a wider opening or just cut the pin off and glue it together anyway.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Solium said:


> Ha, that was what I was going to do. Snap one together with no paint, and glue and paint a second one.
> 
> BTW, The head will not snap together. The front most pin on the top of the head is to big for its counter part. (The part is snaps into) :freak:
> 
> Either one has to try and file out a wider opening or just cut the pin off and glue it together anyway.


Solium, ya I ran into that last night when I started him. No big deal. Just took my exacto knife and trimmed it a little. Then it was fine. Now I also found out that being I was going to snap him together I found out that I still have to glue the eyes in. 
Well at least I have started him. LOVE IT!!!! And I'm 12 again. I'm off today but have to take the Jeep in for some work but when I get back!!!!!!:woohoo: I'm 12 all over again!!!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> By the way! So I opened the box and pulled out 2. So my daughter says "So why did you buy 2?" Then my wife says "Ya, being you have a built one down in you room, why?"
> So I said to keep one in the box and build one. So wife says = You built one already! I then said "I'm going to build this one just like I did when I was 12. No paint. Just glow and big!
> They both now think I've lost my mind!
> Woman!!!! Go figure! Love my wife and daughter  but some times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


You dont ever dare ask why they have 47 pairs of shoes, 19 hand bags, etc. :hat:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> You dont ever dare ask why they have 47 pairs of shoes, 19 hand bags, etc. :hat:


Dog gone it! That's a good point! My daughter has a lot of shoes and the wife just bought 2 handbags. Go figure! But I'm bad??????????????????:freak:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

MEGA1 said:


> Glad you got it thank you for the order. I want nothing more than to keep the series going. It all starts with the T-Rex kit.


I should get my T-Rex this coming Tues. from Megahobby and I'm so excited to see this kit after so many years. And I don't mean to go off-topic but according to your site's kit schedule then that would put Capt Kidd and Black Beard NEXT for production, correct? That should be another great hit for you guys at Atlantis.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! Got him altogether yesterday! Only had to glue just a few parts together. The eyes, and arms! So this one is just like I had back in 1974. Yep! I was 12 all over again. And while I was putting him together I had John Wayne on the big screen. Yea, now that was different back then. So my son (home from college) comes down stairs and says "Really Dad! dinosaurs and John Wayne! I'm leaving!" He's 19.:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations Chinxy! I had a problem with one set of legs, which eventually lead to me snapping off a pin by accident. :freak:

BTW, did you notice when you put the roof of the mouth on, there are two additional pins on the underside that help keep the eyes in place. I imagine they can become loose but its nearly impossible to poke them out with the pins bracing them. Pretty ingenious design element.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Solium said:


> Congratulations Chinxy! I had a problem with one set of legs, which eventually lead to me snapping off a pin by accident. :freak:
> 
> BTW, did you notice when you put the roof of the mouth on, there are two additional pins on the underside that help keep the eyes in place. I imagine they can become loose but its nearly impossible to poke them out with the pins bracing them. Pretty ingenious design element.


First - the left leg. Yes!!!!!:drunk: It finally broke off for me too! But it didn't matter.

I didn't notice the additional pins on the underside of the eyes to keep them in place. I just cemented them in. Also had to add a little cement to the arms to keep them in place! But all in all, I had fun! Now I remember a little when Dad helped me when I was 12. I remember how he got mad and broke a few pins too!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Chinxy said:


> First - the left leg. Yes!!!!!:drunk: It finally broke off for me too! But it didn't matter.
> 
> I didn't notice the additional pins on the underside of the eyes to keep them in place. I just cemented them in. Also had to add a little cement to the arms to keep them in place! But all in all, I had fun! Now I remember a little when Dad helped me when I was 12. I remember how he got mad and broke a few pins too!


Good to know it wasn't just me! I was beginning to worry I didn't even have the skill to "snap" a kit together! 

It was still a good idea to glue the eyes. The pins help prevent one from totally pushing them out, (or in I should say) but they could still become loose fitting.

Yeah, its funny I haven't built this kit since I was a kid, but I seem to remember having issues snapping some pieces together back then too.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I know with originals and previous reissues, the parts I see broken the most, are the pieces that hold the leg to the body.
And the neck connectors. Either the neck halves themselves, or the conector piece that goes inside them.
At least 40% of the build-ups I have handled over the years have and issue with one or the other. Or, sometimes both.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)




----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, Roy! Where to start... where to start. 

And it is great to see the T-rex reissued. That was one of the few prehistoric scenes I didn't buy. Having the original glow pieces just makes it better.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

The way everybody is posting their pics and purchases on the forums, I'm assuming the T-rex made a out-of-the-park, home run hit!!! :hat:
So this is great news for other future re-releases of the original line?!

WAY TO GO GUYS...AND ATLANTIS!!!



(can't wait to get mine! )


----------



## flyer00jay (Mar 24, 2011)

I lost my job 2 years ago and have been going to college at 46 years of age. Unfortunately I had to sell my original t-rex for cash. It was mostly still on the sprues and in the box with backdrop, instructions, make-a-scene and the original outer mailing box. I got $640.00 but have been regretting it since the moment of sale.
Atlantis has made me at least grin a little when mine arrived. I hope to see more of my old favorites done in the correct color plastic.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Can ya believe some people!!!!!!!! There is one selling on ebay for $95.  Now why would someone pay $30 more for a kit that is available? Now I saw one guy selling four of them for $10 more with free shipping. And with free shipping that's worth it but $30!!!!!!!:freak: They all sold. The funny thing is its on for 24 days.:lol:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Got 1 T-rex from Megahobby and it's so impressive of a model. Thanks Megahobby for the quick ship. If 1500 were made, then Atlantis must be running out of them soon. I hope I don't regret not getting 2.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Have mine snapped together. It was quite a challenge. The pins should be removed and the kit glued together. I have no idea how I managed to snap this thing together when I was a kid!

I wasn't sure if my T-Rex would leave me as giddy as it did all those years ago. Just so happens it does. I absolutely love it, and it is displayed proudly in my office. BTW, love the color of the plastic! I know the original was "orange" but is it the same orange color as the original?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No, it isn't the same color as the original.
The original is closer to a red.
But you know what?
I like the orange color of the Atlantis kit. I think it highlights the details a lot better than either the original color, or the green of any of the reissues.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I received test shots in green and red and was not happy with them the orange really does show the detail, so we settled on that.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I think it was a good choice.
Close to the original, but unique. Easy to spot the difference, but still really captures the feel of the old classic.
The glow parts are nice and bright too.
If I ever get done with my OOB picture series I will be showing a side-by-side of a new part, and an original one.

I had a blast opening mine up and looking over all the parts.
Only drawbacks I saw, was the already mentioned pin near the snout that is a bit too large for the mating hole.
And I had a few pieces with a pin missing here or there. But nothing that would prevent me from being able to assemble the kit.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I love the new color. Its also more like a "burnt orange". It has less sheen, which as stated above shows off the details much better on an unpainted model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Here is my original kit


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

@djnick66- Thanks for the pic of the original. I erroneously thought the original was orange. I didn't remember it being molded in red plastic. Glad Mega changed the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Here is my original kit


Wow, That's cool. Did you always have that original as a kid or did you find it somewhere like Ebay?


----------



## hillbilly_princess (Sep 24, 2013)

*Same Model*

I know this thread has been dead for two years, but I'm really hoping you guys can help me. I am hoping to attach a picture. It is a model that my boyfriend had when he was a little boy and LOVED. Is it the SAME model you guys are talking about? It looks very similar to me but since I didn't actually have one, I can't be sure. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the exact one you can buy it here

http://www.megahobby.com/PrehistoricScenesT-REXwithGlowParts1/13AtlantisModelCompany.aspx


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Check out this pic


The one on the left is what your boyfriend had back in the day.
The one on the right is the Atlantis reissue. Which was made with the same exact molds as the original and also features the glow plastic parts like the original.
The one in the middle is the Monogram / Revell reissue. Totally different color, and no glow parts.

Also, if you think the reissue price is kind of high.
Keep in mind that the original, without a box and probably partially assembled is going to cost about $125-150. With a box, double that price.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I sold my original model (photo above) before the Atlantis reissue was announced. You could buy TWO of the reissues for what one built original goes for. Same kit... same mold, same glow parts. Just a slightly different orange plastic. I wouldn't sweat the difference myself. Plus, a lot of people paint the kit anyway, so the color of plastic is moot.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

hillbilly_princess said:


> I know this thread has been dead for two years, but I'm really hoping you guys can help me. I am hoping to attach a picture. It is a model that my boyfriend had when he was a little boy and LOVED. Is it the SAME model you guys are talking about? It looks very similar to me but since I didn't actually have one, I can't be sure. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


I know a guy who is wanting to sell his cheap. I believe it is unassembled and the original red color but with a little glue damage. Its complete just missing the box and backdrop. If interested, let me know and I'll get you in touch with him. He can fill you in on the rest. 

Steve


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Assuming??*

I am assuming that the resurgence of this line is dead?


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello, most of the kits where the tooling still exists have been done numerous times, except for the Saber tooth tiger and the Cave bear. We have to make 3000 to 4000 of each and fix the tools as the nameplates are badly damaged on both. I just don't think the demand is there for them.

The Saber tooth can still be had very easily the cave bear not so much.

Pete


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Atlantis1 said:


> Hello, most of the kits where the tooling still exists have been done numerous times, except for the Saber tooth tiger and the Cave bear. We have to make 3000 to 4000 of each and fix the tools as the nameplates are badly damaged on both. I just don't think the demand is there for them.
> 
> The Saber tooth can still be had very easily the cave bear not so much.
> 
> Pete


Not that I know the market, as you do, but would not dinosaurs be far better sellers then gladiators??? I know I would build a couple of the old Aurora prehistoric scenes kits, if easily obtainable, particularly the one with the woolly rino stuck in the tar, and the dimetrodon, (they have a special nostalgic factor for me) and my boys would be into that area as well. Thats four model builders in just one household that would buy prehistoric scene kits if offered, but none of us has an intrest in the gladiator project being offered up right now. Just pointing that out, and again it is only one household........but what are the thoughts on that????

Rob


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Rob, my thoughts are we have not made the gladiators, only put them on KS to gauge interest. 

The last time the prehistoric scenes kits were out by Revell-Monogram they sold okay, but did wind up closing out. I know first hand, I bought a ton as a retailer. The woolly rhino would have to be a new tool as the original was destroyed. 

The Aurora PS have been reissued, well the ones that still exist quite a few times. The people who want them have them. Keep in mind when they first came out in the 1970's the were being carried in all the main stream stores and hobby shops. Today that is not the case. I wish it was different. You cant even find a train set in my local toys r us.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

If anyone is interested in more details on the production history of the kits, I have it all on this page.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/prod.html

And I think Atlantis is probably correct on the tiger and bear.
As much as I'd love to see reissues of these kits, I don't think they would do well.
As has been mentioned, the tiger is pretty easy to find. And if reissued, would probably be priced right around what an original can be had for. The bear would be a little less than what an original goes for, but I doubt either could sell a full production run.
The only time either of these really sell high, is when they are sealed. Complete in an open, average box and they are pretty reasonable.

What I would love to see some day is a complete reissue of the sailback reptile.
That has never happened.
All the molds still exist, but Revell has never had them all together in one box.
They have done reissues with both base halves, but never the other parts.
But Revell-Germany did have the other parts included with the armored dinosaur.
So it could happen some day.


----------



## RobP. (Jun 21, 2013)

Tay666, thank you for the link. I just spent a couple hours digging through your website and it is really interesting and informative. Its obvious there is enough interest in the subject matter to generate a fair amount of garage kits in the series as well. Again, it seems to me that some of these kits would be money makers with occasional runs. Maybe not the more recent ones at this time, but surely the out of production stuff. Dinosaurs sell, and always have the attention of kids, which would possibly be the best way to bring new young modelers into the hobby. Now that I know whats out there, I will be spending some cash on a few kits.

Atlantis1 - If you don't mind my asking, how has the TRex reissue done for you? And just a thought on the "people who have them, got them" thought. I don't, and will be getting some. And every year new kids get old enough to take up the dinosaur interest, so would that not be a revolving market? The fact that many of the kits have been reissued and sell every few years would point to that I think. 

Rob


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

The T-Rex was good, but it was a very short run. He was expensive to produce hence the 79.99 retail.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

RobP. said:


> Dinosaurs sell, and always have the attention of kids,


Which is why, Monogram, and then Revell have continued to pump out reissues of them every so often.
And if you notice, that is what gets reissued. The dinosaurs.
I know, technically the mammoth is a mammal, but most people equate it with a dinosaur.

I keep hoping that some day someone finds the pattern, or the molds for the stegosaurus.
Now that is one that would sell.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> I keep hoping that some day someone finds the pattern, or the molds for the stegosaurus.
> Now that is one that would sell.


I concur! that is a must have.


----------

